# Barbara is in the Hospital for a few days.



## Maidrite (Jul 29, 2008)

The doctor admitted Barbara so they could do a IV drip with antibiotics. They also want to make sure she doesn't have any blood clots, But mostly to get her all healed up.
 Please Pray for Barbara to heal fast. She sends her LOVE and as always I do too ! James


----------



## Dove (Jul 29, 2008)

*James..give her a big hug for me. Now she is where they can give her the care that she needs to get well.
Marge*


----------



## Mama (Jul 29, 2008)

She'll be in my prayers James!  I hope she gets well soon.  I know how she has been looking forward to y'alls vacation.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, James.  She's been on my prayer list since the heads up on her cellulitis.  I hope this wraps it up once and for all!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 29, 2008)

Get well soon Barbara!!!! We love you!


----------



## miniman (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. Love and prayers sent to Barabara.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank You all I will let her know when I go back to see her today


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

sure hope a hospital visit will fix her right up. tell her we said get busy and get well. 

babe


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

James,
I'm glad she is getting this care..I've been so worried about her..Take her my love and some great big hugs..Prayers continuing.
cj


----------



## buckytom (Jul 29, 2008)

you know my prayers and good wishes were on the way as soon as i saw the title, james.

i hope barbara has a speedy recovery.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm glad she is being well taken care of....
Adding my prayers and hoping all stays well.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers, wishrs and thoughts for a speedy recovery - AC


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2008)

My thoughts and best wishes to you both, James. I know this is a pain, but you will both get through it. Take care.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

oh, my............that's sad news.......know that she will do well, James, did not know that you were Maidrite.............doctors today don't mess around........that's good to hear.......will definitely keep her in my thoughts....hang in there


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

All the best to you both.
Get well soon Barbara!


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 29, 2008)

Maidrite, tell her we are all thinking and praying for her, and importantly tell her she is loved.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank You all for your prayers and concerns. This will be the best medicine for Barbara. Hugs and Love, James


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 29, 2008)

thoughts and prayers surrounding you both!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not surprised as it's been more than 2 weeks and she was still talking of pain. But I'm sorry it came to this. Hopefully treatment will be more agressive and speed up recovery.
She was so bored at home. Maybe now she'll have all the distractions of the goings on in the hospital. Give her my wishes and prayers of a speedy recovery. And James, you take care of yourself as well. Don't overdue it.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts being sent, She is where she will be getting the need help.  Bless you both


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 29, 2008)

Get well wishes and prayers to Barbara - I hope she heals soon.  I just said a prayer for you both! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers sent , Bless you both.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2008)

Feel better soon!


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2008)

My thought are with both of you. that goes without saying. Get better real soon Barbara!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

James and Barbara, our thoughts are with you both.


----------



## JMediger (Jul 29, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

James - give her my best!!!!!  I hope the IV antibiotics do their "thing" and she has a speedy recovery!

Could you please PM me with the hospital?  Thanks James - hugs to you!!!


----------



## blissful (Jul 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. ~Bliss


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope she gets better quickly and is pain free soon


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Aww James, it will be ok. She's a tough gal!! Give her my love and tell her to behave and mind the doctors, lol Give her and yourself, a big hug!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2008)

James, please give her a great big (but gentle!) hug for me. Of course both of your are in my prayers.


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2008)

Thinking of you both. Sending my prayers and get well wishes. And of course big hugs !


----------



## Katie H (Jul 29, 2008)

Lots of love and prayers coming from this neck of the woods, too.  Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery so you can both enjoy your vacation.


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2008)

*[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[Barbara]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 29, 2008)

Please let her know she's in my thoughts and prayers!  ((((((HUGE HUGS)))))

Stay strong James.....Barbara's a strong woman and she'll get through this. You just be sure to take care of yourself so you don't get run down.


----------



## sattie (Jul 29, 2008)

Pray for a speedy recovery Barbara!!!!


----------



## krichardson (Jul 29, 2008)

You have my best wishes on a speedy recovery!!!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 29, 2008)

Barbara: I wish you a speedy recovery. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 29, 2008)

Please tell Barbara that I've just prayed for her.
Also tell her we're counting on her being out of the hospital and back to all things perfect, very soon.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad Barbara is getting the attention she needs. Hurry back so we can give you our attention here again!

Get Better in a Hurry!
Jill


----------



## QSis (Jul 29, 2008)

Barbara, you poor lamb, you have been through it, haven't you????  It's so discouraging when you DON'T feel exponentially better every day.

But now you will! 

You have the healing power of all of us behind you!!

Lee


----------



## Russellkhan (Jul 29, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 29, 2008)

_Dear Lord, send your healing spirit to Barbara as she receives treatment for cellulitis.  Keep her mindful of your presence.  Be with the doctors as they care for the infection and may the recovery be swift and without complications.  We ask for strength for James as well as he deals with his beloved's hospitalization.  We know that whatever we ask in your name we will receive so we ask all these things now, in Jesus's name. Amen._

I know cellulitis can be tough to treat.  Hope the IV meds do the trick!  Love to you both.


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2008)

hugs & prayers to you guys!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

Get well soon, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

Aww James, I'm sorry that she ended up having to be hospitalized but I'm glad she'll finally get it cleared up. She was in such awful pain with this. I'll keep her in my prayers. Will you keep us all updated on how she's doing?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh gosh, James, this has been a real ordeal for you both, hasn't it? I hope this means that it will soon be resolved and over with. Please let Barbara know how much we all care about her and THANKS for keeping us updated.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope Barbara gets well soon!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 29, 2008)

Barbara is feeling better but she will be in the hospital longer than we first thought. She says now that they may let her come home this weekend if everything is ok. The Great news is she doesn't have a blood clot for sure the bad news is she has a little damage to her leg, but not much. The Main thing now is just to make sure this infection is all gone. I LOVE HER SO MUCH, ok you already know that. I SURE hope she is home for the weekend but not till she is all better. She sends her LOVE and Thank You all for being so caring from us both.

LOVE and HUGS always, James


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I had no idea you loved her, James LOL


----------



## Toots (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Barbara's speedy recovery and release from the hospital on Friday - and James - how sweet you are!  Thanks for taking the time to update us.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 29, 2008)

My prayers are with you both for a speedy recovery! You can't miss that vacation to Iowa, it's the best place on earth!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah!  good news!  hope she's back with you soon and you two can enjoy each other


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I had no idea you loved her, James LOL



I know!  Why do you think he keeps it a secret?  Weird, I say!


----------



## corazon (Jul 29, 2008)

We are thinking of you both.
Lots of giant hugs to Barbara and to you James.


----------



## Dina (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Barb.  Hugs and blessings to you both.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 30, 2008)

Love you James and Barbara! God Bless!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 30, 2008)

*Barbara can't have a computer there because theres no internet . *
*She LOVES you very much and I read all of of your posts to her and she is glowing again, She wants me to HUG you all, so come here and form a line. *
*Ladys first please  Ok she says ladies last. *
*She says ok wheres my Iron Skillet LOL *
*Thank You so much for everything, She hates having to do everything left handed (She has the IV drip in her right arm) I told her it not so bad ok I am left handed LOL.*
*Its kind of fun watching her eat, Kinda like a 2 year old *
*She said she sends her LOVE and HUGS, James *


----------



## Mama (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the updates James! I'm so glad she's getting better.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 30, 2008)

Maidrite said:


> *She hates having to do everything left handed. I am left handed LOL.*
> *Its kind of fun watching her eat, Kinda like a 2 year old**James *


 
*Tell her for me, she's finally in her "right mind!"  *(from another lefty-me)


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2008)

James, I haven't been around lately so just saw that Barbara is in the hospital.  I'm so glad she is better and will soon be out of the hospital. I know that has been very painful and hope she will be completely well soon. I'm still enjoying the recipes you and she sent a million years ago.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

Heartfelt wishes for a speedy & complete recovery!! Put faith in your beliefs and your love for each other & you will soon find the light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Lefty, huh? NOW we know. For QS too, LOL
J/K youngest ds is left too, we tease him all the time,lol
James I'm so glad you're keeping us up on everything. Tell Barbara I love you both and hope she gets better quickly, before you destroy the house, lol


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2008)

Tell Barbara I'm sending good vibes her way. I'm glad she's in the hospital where they can keep an eye on that infection.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 30, 2008)

Maidrite said:


> *Barbara can't have a computer there because theres no internet.**She LOVES you very much and I read all of of your posts to her and she is glowing again, She wants me to HUG you all, so come here and form a line. *
> *Ladys first please.Ok she says ladies last. *
> *She says ok wheres my Iron Skillet LOL *
> *Thank You so much for everything, She hates having to do everything left handed (She has the IV drip in her right arm) I told her it not so bad ok I am left handed LOL.*
> *Its kind of fun watching her eat, Kinda like a 2 year old.**She sends her love and hugs*


wonderful report, thank you James.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks James,
give Barb a big hug and one for you too..Everyone is missing her and waiting for her return.
love,
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 31, 2008)

*Pray Hard  Barbara might get to come home tomorrow, Her leg looks alot better and the Doctor said she might get to come home TOMORROW, WHICH IS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  She says to send her LOVE and of course I AM READY TO PASS OUT THE HUGS!!!! CAN YOU TELL I AM KIND OF EXCITED ???????? *


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

great news

babe


----------



## Mama (Jul 31, 2008)

That's so wonderful to hear!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 31, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi James - Glad to hear about Barbara maybe coming home. Best wishes & prayers to you both.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 31, 2008)

Great News!!!  Hope everything goes as hoped today!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2008)

GOOD NEWS, James. Thanks for letting us know.
Now I'll have to furiously put it more jokes to entertain her!
Good luck, prayers & wishes.........................................
​


----------



## Wart (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll continue having good thoughts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

That is great news!  I'll keep my fingers crossed.  

If you were really excited, you would have typed your post in big red letters in all caps.

..oh, wait.  Never mind.


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Come on home Barbara. We all miss you.


----------



## Alix (Jul 31, 2008)

YAY!!! Feel better soon Barbara and don't be stubborn about doing all the things the doctor tells you to do. James is more than willing to wait on you hand and foot!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope Barbara is on her way home as I write this...thanks for the update, James and give her a hug from me too.


----------



## miniman (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope she is home soon. Have a great time and take it easy for a while.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope and pray your home now......love T


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm home!  Thank you all so much for your outpouring of love and kind thoughts!  As James said, that was some of the best medicine I got.  

I am still on two days full bed-rest, and I started a new 10-day round of two oral antibiotics, but it looks like our vacation is on.  The doctor said I will have to sit in the back seat with my leg up a lot.  They took an x-ray and a sonogram of a lump on my ankle (the doctor had drained it last Friday) right before I left.  Hopefully they won't show anything bad, and we can go on with our plans.  

Long-term, the doctor said that I need to keep my legs and feet from ever getting cut, scratched, or cracked (I have actually cut myself with the rough skin on my feet), I have to keep them moisturized, I have to massage them, I have to keep them up as much as possible when sitting, and I have to wear lovely compression hose when walking and sitting.  Actually, with the dress I was wearing today, they just looked like I was wearing white tights, so other than the fact that it was around 90 degrees, I didn't look too weird in them.  Not that anyone saw me once I left the hospital.  lol

I missed you all so much!  Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers.  I love you guys!!!  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad you're back and well!!! 
Now you can just hang in the back of tha car on vacation and say, 

"Step on it Jeeves!"


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 31, 2008)

Driving Miss Barbara?? LOL. Make sure to correct his driving often, guys love it when our wives do that... really...honest.... sorry James! LOL.


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2008)

Have fun, but don't be getting too fiesty...you have had a dangerous infection, and you'd better do what the doc says, or G'ma Connie will be after you with a big switch!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL  I actually had a "Back Seat Driver" license once!  Sometimes I say, "Home James!"  I guess that will come in handy now!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

Constance said:


> Have fun, but don't be getting too fiesty...you have had a dangerous infection, and you'd better do what the doc says, or G'ma Connie will be after you with a big switch!


Believe me, I have no trouble sitting back and relaxing!  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 31, 2008)

You absolutely HAVE TO do that Barbara!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

I will Suziquzie.  Hey, maybe I should buy him a chauffer's hat!  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2008)

James,
keep an eye on her and sit on her is you have to..Barb No  fooling around there girl..You follow directions please.
So glad you are home and feeling so much better. Take it easy you can always go someplace for a weekend if you want..just be careful and stay well.
hugs
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess the "Snoopy Dance" Yippy, glad I'm home thing is out of the question.
But welcome home. No place like it!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

WELCOME HOME

babe


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.  Don't worry cj, I do not intend to go through this ever again.  I am definitely being good!

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome Home Barbara!!!!!  We've missed you.  I'm so glad you're still going to be able to go on vacation!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm glad we can go too.  The amusement park will be out of the question (I offered to let James push me around in a wheel chair--considerate of me, huh?  LOL).  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you are talking about Arnolds Park Amusement Park, it isn't what it used to be. I worked there when it was owned by the Carny's and they had a better deal and better rides. After they pulled out one person stepped forward to save it and they managed to put together a committee to run it and have been slowly buying back rides and such.
Last time we were there they did have three new rides, but none working yet. They can't afford newer rides so they buy aging or broken down ones and refurbish them. So, you will see the rides sitting there for several seasons before it gets operational again.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2008)

No, we were going to take Anna (she's 17) to Adventure Land.  I've never been there.  We may just go to a hotel and hang out at the pool and visit old friends (and James's sisters).  We won't have a long time.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, Adventure Land is cool too. I love amusement parks, maybe why I loved working in one during high school, LOL.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 1, 2008)

Barbara, so glad that you are home with James and have had the care that you needed to get better. Thanks so much for taking the time to let us know how you are doing. I know James is a happy man to have you home again..........


----------



## miniman (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome home Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Karen and miniman!

Barbara


----------



## QSis (Aug 1, 2008)

So glad you are back home and feeling better, Barbara!

Lee


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad your home Barbara! When you speak with your doctor next time you might question him if would consider putting you on the following supplements (Zinc, Vit C and Vit E) to promote healing. By all means don't start taking these without his permission first because they could interfere with any other medicaitons you are on. And if anyone else is reading this please check with your doctor first before taking this advice.....covering my bases


----------



## Dina (Aug 1, 2008)

Woohoo!  Glad to hear you're home and feeling better Barb.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad you're home! I know you've been in bed for so long you're ready to scream, but try to take it easy just a little longer so that this clears up for good. You've really had a bad time of this!


----------



## corazon (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad you are back home!  You both deserve a nice vacation and it's good to hear that is still in the forecast.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks!  You all make me feel so special!  You are all very special to me.  

I will check into the supplements.  

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Barbara L - I am so glad you are home. You have made my day. This is the best news all day.*

*AC*


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks AC!

Barbara


----------



## blissful (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad you are doing so much better. How are you feeling? God Bless~Bliss


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Bliss!  I'm feeling pretty good.  Still some soreness around my ankle.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww, sweet lady, I'm SO glad you are back home and okay!! I know James was missing you at home, I bet mr. cubbie did too!! LOL


----------



## Dove (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome Home!!!
My Dr. took me off of Vit. E   I remember something about it affecting the brain...?
        the brain
              The brain
                    the brain   

Hmmm maybe it did...............


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2008)

All I can say is thank heaven. I was very concerned about you.

So are we  gonna party now, or what?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

Marge, you're a nut!  (Those are the best kinds of friends!).

I'm ready for a party!  

My enforced bed rest ends when I wake up in the morning.  I will get to go to church for the first time in weeks.  I'm glad we can go for obvious reasons (worship, fellowship, talking to friends, etc.), but I am also glad since we will be leaving on our trip Wednesday and won't be in church the next two or three weeks.  

I feel exponentially better every day, so that is great!  My legs still have some pink areas (sometimes very light, sometimes a little darker), but the heat is gone from them.  The lump on my ankle is going down and doesn't hurt or itch as much.  I have a few pairs of compression stockings, which I need when I am not lying down.  I will lie in the back seat of the car for part of the trip, as I have said, and I won't be doing any of the driving.  

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you are _really_ on the mend.  Now you take it easy, you hear?  and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks ChefJune!  It felt so good to be out and about a little today.  After church we had lunch at one of our favorite Mexican restaurants.  Then we did a little shopping at Best Buy.  My leg didn't give me any problems, but I had gone so long without any activity that my back started bothering me a little (the muscles in the lower back, and my spine felt like it was compressing at the bottom).  I can feel that I have lost a lot of muscle in my legs.  I need to build those muscles back up, but I know better than to try to do it all at once.    The weird thing was that when we got home and I stepped out of the car, the bottom of the other foot was hurting (almost like plantar fasciitis).  It is still tender.  I guess it all just goes along with the saying, "Use it or lose it!"  I have lost between 12 and 15 pounds over the last few weeks, which is good.

Barbara


----------

